# Dan McCarthy



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks to me like Dan McCarthy has firmly established his place as #1 in the world of unknown 3D archery. He picked up right where he left off winning ASA tournaments.

Gillingham has been dominate in the Senior division. Michael Braden didn't seem too thrilled when Gillingham shot a 14 on the last target when he didn't needd it to win, especially after Braden had just missed it.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah, McCarthy is amazing.
Timmy G gave the crowd what they wanted!


----------



## RJH1 (Jul 30, 2015)

carlosii said:


> Looks to me like Dan McCarthy has firmly established his place as #1 in the world of unknown 3D archery. He picked up right where he left off winning ASA tournaments.
> 
> Gillingham has been dominate in the Senior division. Michael Braden didn't seem too thrilled when Gillingham shot a 14 on the last target when he didn't needd it to win, especially after Braden had just missed it.


Do the shoot down points carry forward for shooter of the year? If so I would get all I could, but idk if the shoot down points count for SOY


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

RJH1 said:


> Do the shoot down points carry forward for shooter of the year? If so I would get all I could, but idk if the shoot down points count for SOY


No. Shootdown points don’t count towards SOY. Just points from qualifying rounds.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Dan "The Man" McCarthy


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Dan "The Man" McCarthy


A straight shooter.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

He's also a very nice guy. Well deserved success for a hard-working, genuinely nice guy.


----------



## tchandler (Apr 4, 2021)

carlosii said:


> Michael Braden didn't seem too thrilled when Gillingham shot a 14 on the last target when he didn't needd it to win, especially after Braden had just missed it.


I don’t think that’s the case. I’d guess he’s probably pissed about the 5 he shot. But I could be wrong, who knows.


----------



## Bill3004 (May 21, 2015)

Dan is the man, no doubt. Seems like a really good guy.


----------



## KOstradivarius (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan is pretty darn good


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan is a pretty goods seems like an honest guy


----------



## marcomurabia (6 mo ago)

Well deserved success for a hard-working, genuinely nice guy.






Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## Oakridge Andy 77 (5 mo ago)

I have been out of the sport for almost 20 years, to get back into it and see someone like Dan as an ambassador does my heart good. Great guy, great Archer and a great example for future generations of shooters 👍


----------

